# Stanley Dovetail jig Model #H61-A



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone out there have any familiarity with one of these, and, if so, do you know where I might be able to get a user's manual? Seems one came in a box of stuff my daughter bought for me on Craigslist (bottom of the box, didn't even know it was there). It appears to be in great condition, but I don't know a durn burn thing about it.

Thanks.
TZH


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

I searched and searched on Google and could not find that specific manual. You might want to check it out though and see if any of the links might help you out.


----------

